# Grapestompers Home Winemaker competition



## bchilders (Jun 17, 2014)

This Saturday, June 21st, is the 6th annual Home Winemaker competition from noon till 4pm. Come on by if you are in the area http://www.grapestompers.com/. I will be competing so wish me luck. I will be pouring a CA Zin and an VA Apple wine. Judging is by the public and very informal but lots of fun.


----------

